# templates aktuallisieren



## pogo (26. August 2001)

hiho

folgendes problem:
ich hab auf einer seite daten, die ich löschen und aktualisieren will. die selben daten habe ich auch im template. gibt es eine möglichkeit gleichzeitig die site mit den daten und die templates zu aktuallisieren?


----------



## Robin (30. August 2001)

mm .. da sich hier ja keiner zu wort meldet, tu ich das einfach mal 

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich nicht so recht was du mit deinem Posting in HTML-Forum suchst. Gehört das nicht in PHP oder so ? 

Wenn ja, so frag ich mich, warum du die Daten doppelt hast ? Wozu ?

Robin


----------



## Robin (30. August 2001)

hab was vergessen *g*

templatest ist doch nur eine Maske. Darin werden doch keine Daten abgespeichert... klär mich mal bitte auf


----------



## pogo (30. August 2001)

jepp iss nur ne maske abba ich habe im template wie sone art warenkorb... und wenn ich den warenkorb abba nun aktuallisiere passiert es nich 100% im template.... jetzt dacht ich mir dass ich  auch das template aktualisiere, wenn ich den warenkorb aktualisiere.

ich glaub es iss in der falschen kategorie *g*
kann ma nen moderator das thema verschieben?


----------



## Quentin (30. August 2001)

wohin?
hab noch immer nicht mitbekommen um was es dir jetzt geht


----------



## pogo (30. August 2001)

ahrg...

also ich lasse mir einen warenkorb im template anzeigen.
wenn ich den warenkorb aktualisiere tut er es nicht im template.

frage: gibt es eine möglichkeit nach der warenkorb aktualisierung mein template gleich mit zu updaten?

ich dachte man könnte dass vieleicht mit html machen (nen befehl oda sowas) wenn nich halt mit asp. (oda php damit ich mir dass vom prinzip abgucken kann)


----------



## pogo (1. September 2001)

soo ich hab jetzt den warenkorb als bibliotheks element gemacht, in der hoffnung dass es funzt.... geht abba imma noch nich 

liegt es vieleicht daran, dass es auf die festplatte des users kopiert wir und desshalb nich aktualisiert wird?
wenn man das nicht umgehen kann, gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses biblitheks element per knopfdruck zu aktualisiern?


----------

